
Roger Penrose and Frank Wilczek lectures now available online - Anon84
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/12/19/roger.penrose.and.frank.wilczek.lectures.now.available.online
======
bayareaguy
This posting is just a link to an announcement. The actual lectures appear
here:
[http://www.perimeterinstitute.ca/Outreach/Public_Lectures/Vi...](http://www.perimeterinstitute.ca/Outreach/Public_Lectures/View_Past_Public_Lectures)

